
Facebook Gaming Grabs Market Share from Amazon’s Twitch in 2019 - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-09/facebook-gaming-grabs-market-share-from-amazon-s-twitch-in-2019
======
dylz
I'm wondering how much of this is rightfully gained vs paid for - I know a
handful of medium-profile streamers (2-3xxx viewers avg) that received (read:
endlessly spammed for) "Paid - Stream on FB Gaming" type offers from
"influencer" firms.

